# AF Lt Gen Fired for Misconduct



## DA SWO (Mar 18, 2016)

This is rare:
(From this mornings AF Association daily Report)
I left the links in so folks can download the IG Report.
I wonder if the Female LTC dimed him out?

ETA: I read snippets of the HEAVILY redacted report, and am guessing his wife or her husband found out and turned them in.

Friday, March 18, 2016
USAF Assistant Vice Chief Fired For Misconduct
—AMY MCCULLOUGH
Lt. Gen. John Hesterman, assistant vice chief of staff of the Air Force, was removed from office March 17 after an Air Force Inspector General investigation substantiated misconduct that took place five years ago before he pinned on a third star. Most of the report's analysis has been redacted, but the investigation found that "a string of suggestive emails, supports the conclusion" that between March and May 2011, Hesterman "wrongfully engaged in an unprofessional relationship" with an Air Force lieutenant colonel. The investigation also substantiated an allegation that the "inappropriate relationship … seriously compromised his standing as an officer," and violated Article 133, conduct unbecoming of an officer and gentleman, of the Uniform Code of Military Justice. At the time, Hesterman was serving as the deputy director for politico-military affairs for Europe on the Joint Staff at the Pentagon. Air Force Vice Chief of Staff Gen. David Goldfein issued Hesterman a letter of reprimand and removed him from his position as assistant vice chief. Hesterman has requested retirement, but Goldfein "also initiated an officer grade determination process, which is still ongoing," according to an Air Force release. (Read the IG's redacted report ).


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2016)

"also initiated an officer grade determination process, which is still ongoing,"

I hope this happens and he loses a pay grade or two. At some point, even if the consequences are minor, we have to start lowering the hammer on O's and especially GO's. They will land on their feet after retirement, but doing nothing is pure garbage and sends a horrendous message to the "unprotected classes" of service members out there.

ETA: I need to proofread....


----------



## Gunz (Mar 18, 2016)

They need to be held accountable. And they need to set an example. That's part of leadership.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> "also initiated an officer grade determination process, which is still ongoing,"
> 
> I hope this goes happens and he loses a pay grade or two. At some point, even if the consequences are minor, we have to start lowering the hammer on O's and especially GO's. They will land on their feet after retirement, but doing nothing is pure garbage and sends a horrendous message to the "unprotected classes" of service members out there.



Nothing sends a message to the troops like when GO's police their own. If that would start happening more often, the troops would hopefully begin to follow suit and police their own as well. I dare say...one of the most consistent levels of leadership is at the NCO level...at least in the Marine Corps.

If we didn't initiate formal punishment...we certainly initiated it in the pit....

Maybe those GO's need some nice trips to the pit!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 18, 2016)

After reading the IG report, this went on for a long time. His actions were underhanded and shamefull when he targeted the wife of an officer he was mentor to. The emails that the general exchanged were more in line with a high schooler than a USAF officer. A reduction in rank would be right and just, perhaps taking all three of his stars. While not mentioned in the report,  the female officer he decided to become involved with, should be open to charges as well. It took two for this to have gone on so long, and so low.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Here is some AF Times coverage prior to the dust up, and a pic; not exactly a stud, is he :AFCENT commander nominated to join Air Staff


----------



## Brill (Mar 19, 2016)

Why wasn't the female LTC punished too?  Women are equal in combat MOSes but not the bedroom?

I'm not saying she was a victim but two consenting adults should face consequences like two consenting adults.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 19, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Here is some AF Times coverage prior to the dust up, and a pic; not exactly a stud, is he :AFCENT commander nominated to join Air Staff



DFC as a F-117 Pilot, great way to flush your career.  
They were grooming him as a future General (4 Star).
I wonder what rank she retired as? and is she working for him (or did he get her a Contractor Job somewhere).
I feel for his wife, and her husband.
Some of us have been in this boat and know how rocky it gets.



lindy said:


> Why wasn't the female LTC punished too?  Women are equal in combat MOSes but not the bedroom?
> 
> I'm not saying she was a victim but two consenting adults should face consequences like two consenting adults.



AF Policy (was) that the Senior Individual would be punished as it was assumed you used your rank and position to take advantage of the other person.
I don't necessarily agree with this policy, but it is what it is.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 19, 2016)

Reeducation to Pvt/E-1 for both and a Dishonorable Discharge.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 19, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> DFC as a F-117 Pilot, great way to flush your career.
> They were grooming him as a future General (4 Star).
> I wonder what rank she retired as? and is she working for him (or did he get her a Contractor Job somewhere).
> I feel for his wife, and her husband.
> ...



She did not get off the hook unscathed. The Gen. kept her on a string since he was an 0-6. It cost her a marriage once her husband figured it out. Her advancement in the USAF will be at an end now, and I did not see anywhere that Hesterman was going to end his marriage to be with her. Now she has the rest of her life to reflect on the Gen sending her love notes, while he was vacationing with his wife in Hawaii. It really does read like he just kept saying the right things so she would wait for him to show up for a few days of fun.

With all this out in the open, maybe the Gen's wife will kick him out. She should take for everything he is worth, before the USAF starts taking things away. House, cars, insurance policies, savings accounts, investments, anything of value. I don't think he had any plans of giving up his wife. So long as could keep what he had on the side, and play the game to keep things interesting for himself. He never saw the reality as others did, even after the officer he mentored took him to task for cheating with his wife. The morality of the situation never struck him, as he ruined the family of the young officer. It was all about the Gen, and the game he could play for his selfish plans. There are probably one or two more out there, that dumped him and the game he was playing. What a guy.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 23, 2016)

Fucking Navy and their COs again...wait a second. Is this accurate!?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 23, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> She did not get off the hook unscathed. The Gen. kept her on a string since he was an 0-6. It cost her a marriage once her husband figured it out. Her advancement in the USAF will be at an end now, and I did not see anywhere that Hesterman was going to end his marriage to be with her. Now she has the rest of her life to reflect on the Gen sending her love notes, while he was vacationing with his wife in Hawaii. It really does read like he just kept saying the right things so she would wait for him to show up for a few days of fun.
> 
> With all this out in the open, maybe the Gen's wife will kick him out. She should take for everything he is worth, before the USAF starts taking things away. House, cars, insurance policies, savings accounts, investments, anything of value. I don't think he had any plans of giving up his wife. So long as could keep what he had on the side, and play the game to keep things interesting for himself. He never saw the reality as others did, even after the officer he mentored took him to task for cheating with his wife. The morality of the situation never struck him, as he ruined the family of the young officer. It was all about the Gen, and the game he could play for his selfish plans. There are probably one or two more out there, that dumped him and the game he was playing. What a guy.



She retired as a Col, so I am guessing her e-mail affair (both claim no actual sex) got her two promotions.
Her Husband retired unexpectedly (medical issues) having an aneurysm (IIRC) days after retiring and is now fighting the VA to get the care he deserves.
She's a bitch as far as I am concerned.

I need to find the gofundme link his parents have set up.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 23, 2016)

Agoge said:


> Nothing sends a message to the troops like when GO's police their own. If that would start happening more often, the troops would hopefully begin to follow suit and police their own as well.



I completely agree.  Historically I think the flag officers circle the wagons and try to "manage the risk" (GO speak) and only come clean and take care of business _after _the cat gets out of the bag.  If they policed themselves and lowered the boom earlier and publically it would send a great message to the troops.


----------

